# The japan earthquake



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 11, 2011)

The world is getting battered, first Christchurch, and now this. http://www.voanews.com/english/news/Major-Earthquake-Tsunami-Hit-Japan-117785138.html
Where's next?
This earthquake was shockingly large, I believe it is the biggest earthquake I have heard of, and even worse, the tsunami is possibly headed for new zealand.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2011)

Fuck, I almost freaked out over that because my dad lives in Osaka.

Earthquakes are not new to Japan at all, even large ones. So I wouldn't freak out _too_ much.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> Fuck, I almost freaked out over that because my dad lives in Osaka.
> 
> Earthquakes are not new to Japan at all, even large ones. So I wouldn't freak out _too_ much.


 Yeah but an 8.9 is big for even japan. And it caused quit a lot of damage to buildings built to resist earthquakes.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

10.0 on the Richter Scale, shake it like a earthquake, move your tail


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 11, 2011)

Is it me or is does Earth seem rather  pissed at us. O.O


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 11, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Is it me or is does Earth seem rather  pissed at us. O.O


 Well we are polluting the fuck out of it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 11, 2011)

I read about it a few days ago I believe. At first no damage or death was stated, but something must have been damaged. Japan is a country with many earthquakes, I presume.



Adelio Altomar said:


> Is it me or is does Earth seem rather  pissed at us. O.O


 
It's not Earth pissed at us, it's us pissed at Earth. The resources are coming to an end, and we are trying to harvest as much as we can and suck out the oil out of  the ground.
I see a bright furture though, awareness only increases as we damage ourselves, and by the time something serious will happen, we'll be able to counter it. Even here, people precaution and reinforce their building, along with the already built MAMAD(Protected room for missile attacks, chemical, biological or plain explosive).

All I can do is wait and see the results. It's weird that there are natural disasters in a natural resources lacking country. What is it, bad plates?


----------



## Rouz (Mar 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> 10.0 on the Richter Scale, shake it like a earthquake, move your tail



As reddit said

"Horry SHeeet"


----------



## BRN (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan lies on four tectonic plate boundaries, which is nature's way of saying "Fuck you 'cos I can" to the country. Not to mention that 8.9 is about 630x times stronger than the Christchurch earthquake, which was 6.3 on the scale.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. i was unaware of it until I went on faf. I just got back from getting my little brother from my parents house who live about 300 yards from the ocean. Thanks again.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if this earthquake is on the same fault line as the one that hit Christchurch?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2011)

My dad in Osaka just posted this:

Aftershocks suck!*l* I'd just finished drinking a can of chu-hai when the shaking started...and my first thought was, "How much alcohol was in that drink?!"*l*

oh, dad


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Thank you for posting this. i was unaware of it until I went on faf. I just got back from getting my little brother from my parents house who live about 300 yards from the ocean. Thanks again.


 
you are always welcome in our house


----------



## BRN (Mar 11, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Does anyone know if this earthquake is on the same fault line as the one that hit Christchurch?








According to this, it does share one major fault line. But AFAIK it's irrelevant - tectonics don't work like that.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 11, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> It's weird that there are natural disasters in a natural resources lacking country. What is it, bad plates?


 
Japan sits on a series of faults in the Pacific area known as the Ring of Fire, as well as New Zealand, which was just recently hit by earthquakes. Volcanic activity causes the plates to move and collide more frequently in this area than the rest of the world. (Please correct me if I'm wrong, I'm not the best with geology)


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

It's rumbling, crumbling, all the way down
It's tumbling, fumbling, you love that sound
"Can you turn up the bass?"Sorry girl, I can't hear in this place.
"I got a request that I'd like to make!" Well whatcha wanna hear girl?
Shake it like an earthquake!
Drop that 808, the walls begin to shake
It's too much for the club to take, it's shakin like an earthquake
Devastation from the sounds I'm makin, and there's no escapin' from the bass
It's shakin like an earthquake


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 11, 2011)

SIX said:


> According to this, it does share one major fault line. But AFAIK it's irrelevant - tectonics don't work like that.



*nods*  You're right.  They don't.  It is part of what's called the Pacific Ring of Fire (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pacific_Ring_of_Fire) where the majority of the earth's quakes occur, so whether these two are related somehow is hard to say.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> you are always welcome in our house


 
Thank you. 

I've called a few people who I know are in the danger zone. They were unaware of what's going on until I called and told to them to go check the news. And while going down the highway to get my brother I saw a lot of people gassing up. And I just know people will be heading to the beach. They did last time we had a tsunami warning.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 11, 2011)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I've called a few people who I know are in the danger zone. They were unaware of what's going on until I called and told to them to go check the news. And while going down the highway to get my brother I saw a lot of people gassing up. And I just know people will be heading to the beach. They did last time we had a tsunami warning.



The swells are awesome dude! Can be dangerous


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I've called a few people who I know are in the danger zone. They were unaware of what's going on until I called and told to them to go check the news. And while going down the highway to get my brother I saw a lot of people gassing up. And I just know people will be heading to the beach. They did last time we had a tsunami warning.


 
i.. what
why
why go to the beach in a tsunami warning


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 11, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i.. what
> why
> why go to the beach in a tsunami warning


 
Yeah, I don't get that.  Is that to watch it come in to be sure it's going to hit their area?  

Natural selection at work.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 11, 2011)

Rouz said:


> The swells are awesome dude! Can be dangerous


 FFFFFFFFFF! I'm stuck here in wellington when I could be back home in gisborne trying to surf that motherfucker!


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey Paul'o.  What does your Icon mean?


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 11, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Hey Paul'o.  What does your Icon mean?


 It's a bunch of hindi symbols. the big red one represents Hinduism and the text says "I am the earth protector"


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 11, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> It's a bunch of hindi symbols. the big red one represents Hinduism and the text says "I am the earth protector"



I was familiar with the red symbol, but it was the text that threw me off.   Nice 

On Topic:

Here's the latest from the Pacific Tsunami Warning Center: http://www.weather.gov/ptwc/

Tsunami Warning details for anyone living on the coast of British Columbia (Canada) 
http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/warnings/tsunami_e.html


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 11, 2011)

I have some friends out at sea not far from there, Oceanography post-grad students surveying the damage to the wildlife. Apparently they predict that enough damage will be done to have to close off fishing for a season to allow the numbers to fix themselves.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 11, 2011)

O_O

Holy Crap, man.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 11, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I have some friends out at sea not far from there, Oceanography post-grad students surveying the damage to the wildlife. Apparently they predict that enough damage will be done to have to close off fishing for a season to allow the numbers to fix themselves.


 If they are out at sea they don't need to worry. A tsunami out at sea is like rolling over a speed bump.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 11, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> O_O
> 
> Holy Crap, man.


 Yeah its intence



Paul'o'fox said:


> If they are out at sea they don't need to worry. A tsunami out at sea is like rolling over a speed bump.


 the issue is the fish washing up on shore, this time of year the migration patterns are making them swim closer to the shore or something, so they may get washed up on land or beaten to death as the wave hits the land. Its not _typically _an issue, just when its the right time of year it may be. 

I do not know all the details, but I trust my pal and his soon to be-PHD on the topic.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 11, 2011)

I actually came on here to warn everyone about this, but Paul beat me to it.  I managed to warn some buds in Aus and whatnot.  And Paul, don't worry, as long as your relativly inland, or higher up than like 4 meters from sea level you should be fine.

I however have an aunt who lives in Vancouver, which will be hit...I'm so fucking scared, but I gotta buck up, and stay online, try to warn as many people as I can.  I even got googlemaps up, to figure out if people live in the affected areas.


----------



## Cain (Mar 11, 2011)

This earthquake was 8.9 on the richter scale. that is fuckin MASSIVE. The biggest EVER recorded, it the chilean one in 1960, which was 9.5 on the richter scale... The one portrayed in the movie 2012 was 10.7 or something.... It's getting worse since the start of the 1900s.... It may soon be the end of the world ;P


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 11, 2011)

Vancouver will be mostly buffered by the islands ahead of it apparently, but if you have family in Victoria I would suggest you ask them to go find a hotel on the mainland in case.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 11, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Vancouver will be mostly buffered by the islands ahead of it apparently, but if you have family in Victoria I would suggest you ask them to go find a hotel on the mainland in case.



No I don't, thank god.  Just my biological father, but he was a dick who abandoned me and my mom...so he can go fucking die for all I care XD


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 11, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> No I don't, thank god.  Just my biological father, but he was a dick who abandoned me and my mom...so he can go fucking die for all I care XD


 Well you may be in luck then because it may get messy.


----------



## LLiz (Mar 11, 2011)

Once again, sending my best wishes towards and furrys (and their families)  in the earthquake affected areas of Japan, stay safe.

I was watching coverage of this on TV, that tsunami triggered by it is freakin intense, seeing those poor cars trying to escape from those walls of water, and massive ships being swept way inland! I wouldn't be surprised if hundreds of deaths result from this.

I am also very worried about countries like Indonesia who may be affected by tsunamis.

Regarding people's concerns about frequency of Earthquakes, I agree that we've seen a bunch of them frequently, but apparently it is not unusual to have a string of earthquakes to happen together. Japan, New Zealand and South East Asia are all on a fault line (and are essentially volcanic islands) so its no surprise that they'll get frequent seismic activity. I am not down playing the severity of this event, but I am just saying, don't loose too much sleep worrying that the Earth is going to cave in or something.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 11, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Well you may be in luck then because it may get messy.



Yessss...

The last thing he ever said to my mom and me as a baby was "I never want to see you two again" well so be it!


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

the tsunami was 33 feet tall
thsi just in

we';; gett back to you more with Clayton News


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 11, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Yessss...
> 
> The last thing he ever said to my mom and me as a baby was "I never want to see you two again" well so be it!


 Some people are just so kind.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 11, 2011)

Currently watching it on the Television, channel 22 is speaking to our embassy and a few students in Tokyo, while channel 10 and 11 are featuring sports.
One city turned into a soup, the Tsunami hit it with all the buildings crashed, together with cars and men, all together, flowing into a river.

I woldn't want to be there, that place is a true hell. Hawaii will get striked in 1 hour and 34 minutes, and then the US. Russia will probably also get hit.

Soup of dead isn't tasty.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 11, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Soup of dead isn't tasty.


I must interject: Soup of alive sounds even worse.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 11, 2011)

What I want to know, is in their time of need, where the fuck was Godzilla? He should have helped protect them.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 11, 2011)

Smelge said:


> What I want to know, is in their time of need, where the fuck was Godzilla? He should have helped protect them.



Probably busy chasing Mathew Broderick around in that shitty movie...


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 11, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> This earthquake was 8.9 on the richter scale. that is fuckin MASSIVE. The biggest EVER recorded, it the chilean one in 1960, which was 9.5 on the richter scale... The one portrayed in the movie 2012 was 10.7 or something.... It's getting worse since the start of the 1900s.... It may soon be the end of the world ;P


 
I hasn't been getting worse, it's just that we have a much larger population so more people get affected, and we're much better at measuring earthquakes etc now. One of the first things we were taught on my Uni geography course is that it's a myth that we're getting more.

But yeah, 8.9 is fucking MASSIVE! The 9.1 in Alaska did a ridiculous amount of damage. However, Japan are amazingly well prepared for earthquakes, they've been living through them for hundreds of years. In the last couple of decades they've brought in a lot of retrofitting and new building regulations to minimize the impact. That said, if it had hit nearer to the landmass, they would have been in much, much deeper trouble. It'll be the tsumani which causes the most damage.


EDIT: Indonesia has just been hit by the tsunami.
Live BBC coverage here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12307698


----------



## keifujimi (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm glad someone started this thread... I need to talk about it.
I'm here. In Japan. US Navy stationed here.
This is... just scary... it's insane.
The trains are down. For anyone who doesn't know much about japan... that is... insane.

The north shore is gone... entire villages are just gone.
Most of the news is going to be about Tokyo, which is stable...
but the shore is just terrible...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 11, 2011)

The earthquake in Japan was bad, but at least they were somewhat prepared unlike the poor Haitians.

Also, if Pat Robertson also flames the Japanese, I'm gonna bite his face off.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 11, 2011)

Well... on the up side, Japan has one of the best Earthquake preparedness systems and building designs in the world - the quake itself would at least not be as horrible as elsewhere.  The problem is the tsunami - all the Earthquake-proofing in the world doesn't help you one bit when a 23 foot wave comes crashing into you. :/  They're going to have a lot of clean up and hardships ahead of them - I hope the rest of us can help band together and give whatever aid we can.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Mar 11, 2011)

[QUOTE="Paul'o'fFox]This  earthquake was shockingly large, I believe it is the biggest earthquake  I have heard of, and even worse, the tsunami is possibly headed for new  zealand. 						 					  					 				 			 			 			 				                                                                           				 		        		 	 		 			 			 				 					[/QUOTE]

It's the biggest earthquake to hit Japan and I think the 7th biggest we know of in history.

This was the first thing I heard about coming online. Google is my home page and it displayed the tsunami warning. I heard the tsunami warning applies to 50 different countries so there could be a lot of destruction all around the Pacific. On the plus side reading the news reports I've seen it seems that Japan did fairly well considering. It certainly wasn't anything good but at least I haven't heard of thousands of people dying.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 11, 2011)

i lol'd


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 11, 2011)

So on the topic of cool things the moon is getting *closer* to the earth. It will be really close on the 19th causing more earth quakes and natural disasters. It will then mosey along and go back to its normal spot. It seems to happen once in a while so the event is normal; however, with more earthquakes already being reported I feel something extra ordinary will happen during the lunar cycle.


----------



## TigerBeacon (Mar 11, 2011)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> It's the biggest earthquake to hit Japan and I think the 7th biggest we know of in history.
> 
> This was the first thing I heard about coming online. Google is my home page and it displayed the tsunami warning. I heard the tsunami warning applies to 50 different countries so there could be a lot of destruction all around the Pacific. On the plus side reading the news reports I've seen it seems that Japan did fairly well considering. It certainly wasn't anything good but at least I haven't heard of thousands of people dying.



There are at least 88,000 people reported missing. :/ That's almost as bad, and far too many in number. 

At least 100 people in a ship has been swept away in a tsunami. A passenger train is unaccounted for, presumably having people in it. About 200-300 bodies are seen on the shore of where the epicenter of the quake hit the hardest. It IS as bad as it sounds.

The tsunamis, however, will probably not amount to much as people feared. So far, none of the countries hit has reported anything substantial other than having waves a few meters higher than normal. But the waves will be continuous along with the aftershocks so people are still on high alert. 

I also live in the Philippines, which is pretty close to Japan, but I think the position of the island in relation to the direction of the waves make it so we're not as affected as, say, Hawaii, who is directly in front of them, and so far, they've had some massive receding and tall tides, but nothing damaging.


----------



## Dan. (Mar 11, 2011)

At least they're quite well prepared, but still, holy shit. I hope most people are okay, seeing the images on the news though it looks like a massive death toll.

[EDIT] Don't think this is quite the thread nor the time for a 'OMG 300th post' comment, sorry guys.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm gonna deal with this the way I usually deal with shitty news, and stressful times.  Go out and get smashed, lets get the beers goin tonight =D


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2011)

My dad posted this earlier: 
 "Hey, guys, we just got some aftershocks down here, Osaka is WAAAAY south of the epicentre, so not so bad, just a little scary...Me and Tomomi were watching TV on the sofa, noticed the light swinging around on the ceiling...both got a little nervous, then.*l* Anyway, Osaka is in a bay area, so a tsunami striking here is a little difficult to happen, I guess. This one hit quickly, I think, no warning time...
When the shimmy and sway was happening, I looked out the window, and the factory across the street had evacuated. All their guys were out in the street, but they went back in a few minutes later...
I hope Hawaii will be okay."


Aftershocks all the way down in Osaka, holy crap @.@


----------



## Roxichu (Mar 11, 2011)

Smelge said:


> What I want to know, is in their time of need, where the fuck was Godzilla? He should have helped protect them.


 
All the whale hunting must have pissed him off big time.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Mar 11, 2011)

Tigerbeacon said:
			
		

> There are at least 88,000 people reported missing. :/ That's almost as bad, and far too many in number.



I didn't hear about the number missing, or at least never any number that big. I'd heard about the ship and the train though. If that's really the number missing then perhaps I'm wrong but that might also be because people were told not to go home because of blocked roads and to stay in their offices. With the phone and internet networks down or under strain those missing people could just be unable to contact their family yet.


----------



## Shikaro (Mar 11, 2011)

how about this mysterious flying object that fell into the water in one of these videos? i watched it on the TV, not in youtube sorry, so i dont know where to find it.
anyways, there is suppose to be an object falling into the water during the large mass of water and debris.
i hope everything goes well for that time.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 11, 2011)

keifujimi said:


> I'm glad someone started this thread... I need to talk about it.
> I'm here. In Japan. US Navy stationed here.
> This is... just scary... it's insane.
> The trains are down. For anyone who doesn't know much about japan... that is... insane.
> ...


 
If the _trains _are down...wow. O_O  Anyone who remembers after 9/11 that the planes were grounded for several days and how big that was for us?  Yeah...that's what the train system is like for Japan.

I know this is a bad thread to welcome you to the forums, but I'm glad that this is here for you to post in as well.  Please take care and stay safe.


----------



## BRN (Mar 11, 2011)

Shikaro said:


> how about this mysterious flying object that fell into the water in one of these videos? i watched it on the TV, not in youtube sorry, so i dont know where to find it.
> anyways, there is suppose to be an object falling into the water during the large mass of water and debris.
> i hope everything goes well for that time.


 
So, in the midst of catastrophic destruction in the wake of a natural disaster of incredible strength, people dead and dying the in the present and the upcoming inevitable loss of life from the effects, and a dampening of an important world player in the power and fiscal markets during one of the worst reccessions in living memory, you're concerned about 'an object which fell into water' as buildings collapsed in the middle of a tsunami?


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 11, 2011)

SIX said:


> So, in the midst of catastrophic destruction in the wake of a natural disaster of incredible strength, people dead and dying the in the present and the upcoming inevitable loss of life from the effects, and a dampening of an important world player in the power and fiscal markets during one of the worst reccessions in living memory, you're concerned about 'an object which fell into water' as buildings collapsed in the middle of a tsunami?


 
Sometimes the smallest, most mundane thing can be interesting and/or important.  He's not saying "yeah, all those deaths are bad and all but holy shit  something weird fell into the ocean!1!!!1!"   He's just adding one more piece of news to the whole thing.  It could be nothing, it could be something significant that UFO conspiracy theorists can naw on for a while.


----------



## BRN (Mar 11, 2011)

Relevant.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 11, 2011)

SIX said:


> Relevant.



*laughs*  I love that comic


----------



## Oovie (Mar 11, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> It may soon be the end of the world ;P


 The Earth is going to self-destruct or something? Oh no!


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 11, 2011)

i feel bad for all of those sexy, well-dressed japanese men 

uuugggghhhhh htis is so BS. I hope nobody was hurt.. but I dont think thats gonan happen


----------



## Oovie (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone else see the whirlpool it created? Heart stopped in fear.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/japan/8375719/Japanese-tsunami-creates-whirlpool.html

[yt]sU8zyscGWe4[/yt]


----------



## Shikaro (Mar 11, 2011)

> So, in the midst of catastrophic destruction in the wake of a natural  disaster of incredible strength, people dead and dying the in the  present and the upcoming inevitable loss of life from the effects, and a  dampening of an important world player in the power and fiscal markets  during one of the worst reccessions in living memory, you're concerned  about 'an object which fell into water' as buildings collapsed in the  middle of a tsunami?


so what if im interested in it. it could have been a plane, an helicopter, etc
people in japan are really worried about said object falling on the sea of debris unexpectedly, why should i not be?

oh and UFO conspiracy.. hell screw that already. aliens dont exist, period. :U

@Oovie i saw it on the TV too... just.. dammit thats huge..


----------



## Xegras (Mar 11, 2011)

Is it bad I kind of laughed when MSNBC brought there "expert" up to talk about the earthquake and it ended up being Bill Nye the science guy?


----------



## Oovie (Mar 11, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Is it bad I kind of laughed when MSNBC brought there "expert" up to talk about the earthquake and it ended up being Bill Nye the science guy?


 Even in a crisis like this, they find ways to make you smile. I don't think I've ever kept a straight face when Bill Nye was on the news, like "Fuck yeah Bill Nye!"


----------



## Mayfurr (Mar 11, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Does anyone know if this earthquake is on the same fault line as the one that hit Christchurch?


 
Opposite side of the planet and a completely different fault system - but still on the "Ring of Fire" Pacific boundary.
Tsunami waves just hit the north of New Zealand, but so far they're only 15cm (6 inches) in height.

Saw the footage of the tsunami hitting the Japanese coast... good god, so much devastation. _Ships _have been washed into friggin' _carparks_, and the oil refinery fire north of Tokyo looked like a nuke had gone off on a few occasions. Bloody hell!

I expect that the rescue teams Japan sent over to help us will be heading back home pretty shortly, and our PM has said that _"Japan responded to New Zealand's own tragic earthquake with enormous support, and we are ready to help our friends in Japan at this time of need in whatever way we can."_


----------



## Monster. (Mar 11, 2011)

Some of my friends are in Japan right now. They said the building they were in was rocking back and forth during the quake. I'm just glad they're okay and none of them were hurt.

Also, the news earlier said that a tsunami was supposed to hit San Francisco at 8:08am. Didn't happen. Then the news said 9:00am. Still didn't happen. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 11, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Even in a crisis like this, they find ways to make you smile. I don't think I've ever kept a straight face when Bill Nye was on the news, like "Fuck yeah Bill Nye!"


 
Wow, that's pretty good. Did he do experiments in his movie-style laboratory with small Japanese figues, weak house models, dirt, and an agitator?


----------



## Mayfurr (Mar 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Also, the news earlier said that a tsunami was supposed to hit San Francisco at 8:08am. Didn't happen. Then the news said 9:00am. Still didn't happen. This is ridiculous.



The tsunami may only have been a foot or two high by the time it got to the west cost of North America - it only rated around 15cm by the time it got the New Zealand this morning.

EDIT: Apparently the wave wasn't so little or harmless by the time it got to California.

[yt]PBZGH3yieLc[/yt]


----------



## Smelge (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/03/massive_earthquake_hits_japan.html


----------



## Holsety (Mar 12, 2011)

Smelge said:


> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/03/massive_earthquake_hits_japan.html


 

Am I the only one that thinks this image looks like some kind of CGI picture? >_>;


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 12, 2011)

Holsety said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this image looks like some kind of CGI picture? >_>;


 Looks to me like something out of sim city.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Mar 12, 2011)

I got a warning about it but ignored it because I knew it'd be nothing. I'm sorry that earthquakes screwed people over but that's why we should live underwater or in the air, although the latter would be dangerous it would also be fun.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 12, 2011)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I got a warning about it but ignored it because I knew it'd be nothing. I'm sorry that earthquakes screwed people over but that's why we should live underwater or in the air, although the latter would be dangerous it would also be fun.


 
Bioshock Infinite? 

Was looking on the CNN, and apparently their Nuclear reactor has leaker out some radiation. =0

If it explodes at least we can at least have a true sequel to STALKER. :V

*
UPDATE*
So here is a video of the explosion at the reactor, the whole building just blew up and the 2nd reactor is being evacuated because cooling has completely failed.
With all the crap that has happened over there, this is WOW.

God I hate the news, there are so many conflicting reports.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg4uogOEUrU#t=45s


----------



## crystalvoodoo91 (Mar 12, 2011)

This was quite a tragedy, and yes, my prayers go out to these people. I've heard plenty of things about this event. Not sure, but were there any deaths? Or just injuries? I'm sorry if this was already mentioned. I'm slow as hell.>_<


----------



## Smelge (Mar 12, 2011)

crystalvoodoo91 said:


> This was quite a tragedy, and yes, my prayers go out to these people. I've heard plenty of things about this event. Not sure, but were there any deaths? Or just injuries? I'm sorry if this was already mentioned. I'm slow as hell.>_<


 
Given that troops found 3-400 bodies floating in one town, I'd say probably, yes, there have been a few deaths.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i.. what
> why
> why go to the beach in a tsunami warning


 
To take pictures of course.  Like the Californian man that was swept away.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 12, 2011)

Sky News this morning was saying that the chance of a Nuclear Reactor Meltdown were scarily high, of course until that thing actually blows, I'm gonna take the media with a pinch of salt, they always like dramatizing shit up to get better views.  For example, yesterday later on at night, they were replaying like clips, but the way they cut them together, and added this...epic, action type music.  It was like a trailer for some shitey Sci-fi channel flick (which I'd prolly watch anyway).

Also, can someone give me a link to the Bill Nye footage, I missed that XD


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Mar 12, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:
			
		

> Sky News this morning was saying that the chance of a Nuclear  Reactor Meltdown were scarily high, of course until that thing actually  blows, I'm gonna take the media with a pinch of salt, they always like  dramatizing shit up to get better views.  For example, yesterday later  on at night, they were replaying like clips, but the way they cut them  together, and added this...epic, action type music.  It was like a  trailer for some shitey Sci-fi channel flick (which I'd prolly watch  anyway).​



I think there is a high chance of that happening. Japan evacuated everyone within a 20km radius of the nuclear plant and it's been leaking radiation as well. It's in a really bad state, as well as being old.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 12, 2011)

*THIS MAKES ME ANGRY*

What the fuck America?!
(Yes, I know it's only a select few, but still, what the fuck?)


I really hope they manage to get those power stations under control. This may get very nasty indeed.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Blastoise used Surf!
Venusaur used Earthquake!
Critical hit!
It's super effective!
Japan has fainted!


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> Saw the footage of the tsunami hitting the Japanese coast... good god, so much devastation. _Ships _have been washed into friggin' _carparks_, and the oil refinery fire north of Tokyo looked like a nuke had gone off on a few occasions. Bloody hell!
> 
> I


 
Link?



ramsay_baggins said:


> *THIS MAKES ME ANGRY*


Katrina was payback for the nukes over there


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2011)

Welp.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Welp.


 Dammit I was just about to post that....
Anyways that one is kinda hard to see. http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/438/fallout.jpg


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Dammit I was just about to post that....
> Anyways that one is kinda hard to see. http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/438/fallout.jpg


 
Ty for the bigger picture.

Kind of ironic it's the US getting hit with rad. from Japan huh?
B)


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Ty for the bigger picture.
> 
> Kind of ironic it's the US getting hit with rad. from Japan huh?
> B)


 That statement reminds me of this. http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/2349112/posts


----------



## Aleu (Mar 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Ty for the bigger picture.
> 
> Kind of ironic it's the US getting hit with rad. from Japan huh?
> B)


 HEY HEY! IRL FALLOUT NEW VEGAS :V


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> HEY HEY! IRL FALLOUT NEW VEGAS :V


 
OMG :O


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't believe people are making jokes about it already, it ticks me off. My roommate doesn't know if the people she cares about are alright yet.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 12, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> I can't believe people are making jokes about it already, it ticks me off. My roommate doesn't know if the people she cares about are alright yet.


 What kind of jokes?
A friend of mine was making puns about it earlier, kinda got on my nerves. If your going to make a joke about the earthquake, don't do it during the earthquake


----------



## Tycho (Mar 12, 2011)

2011's off to a lousy start, all over the fucking place.  'cept Egypt, they've turned that around.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

A Japanese friend of mine found out that she lost her grandfather in the tsunami.

Not only that, but she discovered the comments of dumbass Americans saying that it's because of them killing whales and dolphins.

...I really want to punch someone about this ;~;


----------



## Tycho (Mar 12, 2011)

Skift said:


> A Japanese friend of mine found out that she lost her grandfather in the tsunami.
> 
> Not only that, but she discovered the comments of dumbass Americans saying that it's because of them killing whales and dolphins.
> 
> ...I really want to punch someone about this ;~;


 
Well, you're in Tennessee, there's no shortage of dipshits there who should be punched in the face, just on principle.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Well, you're in Tennessee, there's no shortage of dipshits there who should be punched in the face, just on principle.


 
This area is pretty polite, though. Touristy, I guess. 

I think the guy who said it was from New York. Which doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2011)

Skift said:


> A Japanese friend of mine found out that she lost her grandfather in the tsunami.
> 
> Not only that, but she discovered the comments of dumbass Americans saying that it's because of them killing whales and dolphins.
> 
> ...I really want to punch someone about this ;~;


If the tsunami is payback because of Pearl Harbor, I want to see the payback for Hiroshima and Nagasaki


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 12, 2011)

Right now i'm pretty worried about how the media is taking an anti-nuclear generation standpoint.

Bad for the future of power generation....


----------



## Wreth (Mar 12, 2011)

Waves carrying entire buildings at least 2 stories tall, going much faster than a person can run.

Fucking terrifying


----------



## Rouz (Mar 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> If the tsunami is payback because of Pearl Harbor, I want to see the payback for Hiroshima and Nagasaki




 Don't ya worry he's a cookin something up.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 12, 2011)

Skift said:


> My dad in Osaka just posted this:
> 
> Aftershocks suck!*l* I'd just finished drinking a can of chu-hai when the shaking started...and my first thought was, "How much alcohol was in that drink?!"*l*
> 
> oh, dad


 
Haha.. that's pretty funny. My brother lives in Tokyo, and I know he's mentioned Chu-hai before.
He said that once the quake began going full-on, he was about to panic in his apartment, like "What the fuck do I do, or where do I go?" He was talking about the fear of whether he gets crushed be a collapsing skyscraper across the street, or if he'd die over the course of days while being buried.
Worst case scenarios are probably first to come to mind in scary situations.. he described looking out his window and seeing buildings swaying at least a foot's distance back and forth.

Scary shit.
I really hope the Earth settles down. >:



ramsay_baggins said:


> *THIS MAKES ME ANGRY*
> 
> What the fuck America?!
> (Yes, I know it's only a select few, but still, what the fuck?)
> ...


 
oi.. today, I heard some really crude things in that sense from people really close to me. It was pretty upsetting.


----------



## Blutide (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope most will be okay in Japan, and I hope the reactors will not go into meltdown stages.


Text 90999 " redcross " and it donates $14 for help.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> If the tsunami is payback because of Pearl Harbor, I want to see the payback for Hiroshima and Nagasaki


 The United States will be obliterated


----------



## Monster. (Mar 12, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> EDIT: Apparently the wave wasn't so little or harmless by the time it got to California.
> 
> [video]


And this is exactly why I'm glad that I live nowhere near water.


----------



## LLiz (Mar 13, 2011)

ABC has a nice little before / after slider thingy here: 
http://www.abc.net.au/news/events/japan-quake-2011/beforeafter.htm


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 13, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> [yt]PBZGH3yieLc[/yt]


 Holy crap, Japan really got fucking rocked


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Holy crap, Japan really got fucking rocked


 Japan is always getting rocked with all those musicians but yeah, it really did get battered.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 13, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Japan is always getting rocked with all those musicians but yeah, it really did get battered.


 
its really not surprising, seeing as though its like right on a fault line


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2011)

These people are morons. All of them.

Oh, I didn't know Ramsay Baggins already posted it. Whoopsie. But look at Jack Simmering's comment, middle right. Epic fail.

But then again, it looks as if you hit americans nealy 2,000 miles from the mainland it strikes them very, very deeply. :V


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 13, 2011)

Gibby said:


> These people are morons. All of them.
> 
> Oh, I didn't know Ramsay Baggins already posted it. Whoopsie.
> 
> But then again, it looks as if you hit americans nealy 2,000 miles from the mainland it strikes them very, very deeply. :V


 Hurrr durrr Japan deserves it for pearl harbor

Hey America
How is Cali holding up?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 13, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Is it me or is does Earth seem rather  pissed at us. O.O



I wouldn't be surprised if earth was pissed at us.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 13, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if earth was pissed at us.


 
Earth is not pissed.  It's always been a violent bitch.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 14, 2011)

Not that I don't see this as a major tragedy....but does anyone else see the poetic justice of the situation?

I mean... Japan rapes n eats everything in the ocean, so now the ocean eats Japan.

Turnabout's a bitch, eh?


----------



## BRN (Mar 14, 2011)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Not that I don't see this as a major tragedy....but does anyone else see the poetic justice of the situation?
> 
> I mean... Japan rapes n eats everything in the ocean, so now the ocean eats Japan.
> 
> Turnabout's a bitch, eh?


 
'Japan' the landmass never did anything.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 14, 2011)

[yt]pIZKlaEZMLY[/yt]

And apparently this reactor was burning MOX Fuel
From Wikipedia:


> *Mixed oxide*, or *MOX fuel*, is nuclear fuel containing more than one oxide of fissile or fertile materials. Specifically, it usually refers to a blend of oxides of plutonium and natural uranium, reprocessed uranium, or depleted uranium (eg 7% Pu, 93% U) which behaves similarly (though not identically) to the low-enriched uranium oxide fuel for which most nuclear reactors were designed. MOX fuel is an alternative to low enriched uranium (LEU) fuel used in the light water reactors that predominate nuclear power generation.



So yeah... fuck.

I will post an article that is not in paper form when i find it.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2011)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I mean... Japan rapes n eats everything in the ocean, so now the ocean eats Japan.
> 
> Turnabout's a bitch, eh?


 ....
"Atascadero~CA"

America fucks everybody over.
How's Cali?  I hope you enjoy Japan's radiation!



The Drunken Ace said:


> [video]
> 
> And apparently this reactor was burning MOX Fuel
> From Wikipedia:
> ...


I just saw that on the news an hour ago, they said it was another reactor blowing up.
 Then again it was Fox 2 News sooo


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 14, 2011)

There are quite a few people panicking going "OMG NEXT CHERNOBYL!!1one!" but they fail to realise IT CANNOT GET THAT BAD because of the type of reactor.

Still pretty awful though.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 14, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> There are quite a few people panicking going "OMG NEXT CHERNOBYL!!1one!" but they fail to realise IT CANNOT GET THAT BAD because of the type of reactor.
> 
> Still pretty awful though.


 The problem is though MOX is dangerous despite they are using what I beleave to be a CANDU reactor type in this kind of reaction, flood-venting is not perfect the reactor will be unusable, the surrounding areas will be irradiated and no it won't blow up, but the matter will be spewed over a small area, and caught in small amounts in the steam cloud if the worst happens. Which is an issue because of how far steam clouds carry. 

EDIT:
[yt]-pqKulBZfxA[/yt]
Comments from a good chap on youtube about people profiting from advertising on youtube.
(note he disabled ADS and such on this video)


----------



## Tycho (Mar 14, 2011)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Not that I don't see this as a major tragedy....but does anyone else see the poetic justice of the situation?
> 
> I mean... Japan rapes n eats everything in the ocean, so now the ocean eats Japan.
> 
> Turnabout's a bitch, eh?


 
You're an idiot.

Seriously.  Any attempt to portray this as revenge upon Japan by Mother Nature or as some kind of warped karmic payback for whatever the Japanese did in the past is idiocy, superstition and borderline BIGOTRY.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 14, 2011)

Tycho said:


> 2011's off to a lousy start, all over the fucking place.  'cept Egypt, they've turned that around.


 
Sorta, they've still got an authoritarian military on their hands. Best of luck to them.

Also, in b4 Pat Robertson claims it was God punishing Japan for:
A) Homosexuals
B) Paganism
C) Alignment with the Nazis
D) Being cursed


----------



## Trance (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't think the media realized how large of a disaster this actually is for the Japanese.  At least not until recently.  On the day of the quake and tsunami there were reports of 150 dead and maybe 1,000 missing.  Now it's up to 1,500 dead and 15,000 missing.  Somehow, I doubt they'll find many of those.  The Japanese are saying it's the worst thing to happen to them since WWII.
Also, all the people who are saying they deserved this are gargantuan assholes.  Like, seriously, go to hell if you think that.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 14, 2011)

Trance said:


> Also, all the people who are saying they deserved this are gargantuan assholes.  Like, seriously, go to hell if you think that.


 
Apparently wiping out 70,000 civilians in an instant isn't enough to call it even for some people.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 14, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> The problem is though MOX is dangerous despite they are using what I beleave to be a CANDU reactor type in this kind of reaction, flood-venting is not perfect the reactor will be unusable, the surrounding areas will be irradiated and no it won't blow up, but the matter will be spewed over a small area, and caught in small amounts in the steam cloud if the worst happens. Which is an issue because of how far steam clouds carry.



I really don't understand what you are talking about or how any of this relates to what happened. All nuclear fuels are dangerous if not properly taken care of, so why does MOX matter? What does the reactor design (CANDU) have to do with how dangerous the fuel is? How does flood-venting make a reactor that was already shutdown unusable? What is this talk about things being irradiated and matter spewing from the reactor or being caught up in a steam cloud?


Here is what happened at Fukushima-1 as reported by the AESJ (Atomic Energy Society of Japan) and reconstructed by numerous other sources such as the ANS (American Nuclear Society) and IAEA (International Atomic Energy Agency).

1) Plant was scrammed (i.e., shut down) when the earthquake first hit. Automatic power systems were functioning
2) External power was lost when the tsunami washed away the power lines
3) Diesel generators began providing backup power to the backup cooling system
4) Generators ceased functioning after one hour due to tsunami induced, reportedly damage to their fuel supply
5) An isolation condenser was used to remove decay heat
6) The plant experienced a small loss of coolant
7) Reactor Core Isolation Cooling pumps were used to replace the water inventory; however, the battery supplied control valves lost power due to prolonged use. (DC batteries were consumed after 8 hours)
8) Plant experienced complete blackout
9) Over the course of many hours primary water inventory was lost and core degradation occurred (zirconium oxidation and clad failure)
10) New diesel generators are delivered to the plant
11) AC power restored allowing for another backup pumping system to replace inventory in the Reactor Pressure Vessel (RPV).
12) Pressure in containment drywell increased as wetwell temperature increased
13) Drywell containment was vented to outside reactor building which is surrounds the containment
14) Hydrogen produced from the zirconium oxidation was also vented in this process (unclear if done knowingly)
15) Hydrogen exploded causing the reactor building to collapse
16) Containment around the reactor and the RPV are reported as intact
17) The decision to inject seawater into the RPV
18) Radioactivity releases from operator initiated venting appear to be decreasing


This was all as of yesterday at 2059 hours (-5 GMT DST)


----------



## Thatch (Mar 14, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> I really don't understand what you are talking about or how any of this relates to what happened. All nuclear fuels are dangerous if not properly taken care of, so why does MOX matter? What does the reactor design (CANDU) have to do with how dangerous the fuel is? How does flood-venting make a reactor that was already shutdown unusable? What is this talk about things being irradiated and matter spewing from the reactor or being caught up in a steam cloud?


 
To say further, Fukushima installations apparently are light water reactors, not CANDU.

He's just trying to sound smart.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Mar 14, 2011)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Not that I don't see this as a major tragedy....but does anyone else see the poetic justice of the situation?
> 
> I mean... Japan rapes n eats everything in the ocean, so now the ocean eats Japan.
> 
> Turnabout's a bitch, eh?


 
You are ONE OF THOSE type vegans.

Ill slap you with my dickmeat.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Mar 15, 2011)

It makes me sick to my stomach how political groups are mooching this disaster for Climate change legislation, Anti nuclear power.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> It makes me sick to my stomach how political groups are mooching this disaster for Climate change legislation, Anti nuclear power.


 Well although climate change is an issue, this is unrelated apart from the nuclear stuff and nuclear power is wonderful to attempt to work with because the more we research, the closer we get to fusion power which could be a very clean source of incredible energy.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/14/fukushiima_analysis/

Read. Digest.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Mar 15, 2011)

Smelge said:


> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/14/fukushiima_analysis/
> 
> Read. Digest.


 

I hope this lets the Climate change fanatics see Nuclear power as a viable source, they keep railing against it, and generally all forms of power.

I don't see how they expect us to live like monkeys to save the planet.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 15, 2011)

Smelge said:


> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/14/fukushiima_analysis/
> 
> Read. Digest.


 It's not explosions and meltdowns ecoists are worried about, it's the radioactive waste. But I don't see this as a problem so long as we develop fusion power quick enough.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 15, 2011)

Nuclear power is good power source, but the waste is hard to dispose safely. Even if you put it deep inside a rock it still has effects on surrounding area and population. Oh how much have i laughed to some propositions about what to do with used material...shooting it to the moon xD


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 15, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> I really don't understand what you are talking about or how any of this relates to what happened. All nuclear fuels are dangerous if not properly taken care of, so why does MOX matter? What does the reactor design (CANDU) have to do with how dangerous the fuel is? How does flood-venting make a reactor that was already shutdown unusable? What is this talk about things being irradiated and matter spewing from the reactor or being caught up in a steam cloud?
> 
> 
> Here is what happened at Fukushima-1 as reported by the AESJ (Atomic Energy Society of Japan) and reconstructed by numerous other sources such as the ANS (American Nuclear Society) and IAEA (International Atomic Energy Agency).
> ...


 Then the situation was evaded gracefully, it was dodgy at best.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 15, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> It's not explosions and meltdowns ecoists are worried about, it's the radioactive waste. But I don't see this as a problem so long as we develop fusion power quick enough.



I've been told by Dr. Weston Stacey (a prime authority on fusion power) that fusion as a stand alone power source will never come to fruition, and one is much more likely to see a fusion-fission hybrid reactor (which are currently being developed as a method to burn up radioactive waste, theoretically making it nonexistent). I cannot speak for how true that is myself, because I lack the credentials and knowledge base to really say.




The Drunken Ace said:


> Then the situation was evaded gracefully, it was dodgy at best.



I'm beginning to doubt you have any real knowledge of engineering or its practices.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 15, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> I'm beginning to doubt you have any real knowledge of engineering or its practices.


 
So I'm guessing this means you won't be interested in the bridge I'm selling, either.  :/


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 15, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> I'm beginning to doubt you have any real knowledge of engineering or its practices.


I just know what my father told me, who makes such systems, that there was a significant chance of failure and there still is a chance of it if the water begins to boil. I took it on faith.


----------



## Mayfurr (Mar 15, 2011)

Smelge said:


> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/14/fukushiima_analysis/
> 
> Read. Digest.


 
While it admittedly is a testament to the build quality of the Japanese nuke plants to not immediately fall over and crack open in an earthquake, the facts that these plants are totally reliant on _active_ cooling even when the reactor is shut down (not to mention being built right next to the coast in an earthquake-prone country that _created_ the word "tsunami") and the _IAEA_ has been called on by the Japanese to help stabilise these reactors is certainly not giving me much confidence that nuclear power is safe. While it is true that we don't stop building airliners just because one crashes, airliners don't lay waste to areas tens or hundreds of square kilometres and cause mass evacuations either - when nuke plants fail, they _really_ fail.

(And given that the article in question claimed there were no noticeable nuclear effects outside of Chernobyl, the writer might well be interested in purchasing Tycho's bridge...)

An *actual* success for nuclear power plants would have been the plants automatically shutting down at the time of the 'quake, then after structural checks being restarted as if nothing had happened. If the current situation at Fukushima et al is counted as a "huge success" justifying more nuke plants, I'd hate to see what a _failure_ looks like.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 15, 2011)

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news/local/orange_county&id=8013635

Hey, look, Nuclear Tsunami 2, Electric Boogaloo.  Coming sometime this decade, possibly!

Nuclear power is great and all but SONGS is gonna fuck shit up if it gets a boo-boo.



> "I think it's important for people to realize that radiation exposure is  not a death sentence," said Bill McBride, a professor from UCLA's  department of radiation oncology.



Don't worry, you might not die! But you might wish you had!


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2011)

America should invest in nuclear power. Maybe then they'll learn how dangerous it is to fuck with that shit instead of testing it on other countries [Nagasaki, Hiroshima]



Tycho said:


> http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=news/local/orange_county&id=8013635


 
Yyyyeessss
yesssss
Breathe it in, Cali.
Taste it, america


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 15, 2011)

These nuclear plants are based on decades old designs, and are themselves decades old and were scheduled for decommissioning/replacement with better, newer designs at the end up their service life.

Not only are modern reactors better for this kind of thing, but..  Considering the serious disaster these plants sustained, even with their old design, they are holding up pretty well.  People are either just hoping for a disaster because they're sick, or an excuse to condemn all nuclear power.  The problem wasn't even the earthquake, it was the tsunami that washed away all the generators, as well as a completely decimated power grid- lines were down and there was no nearby generation outside of trucks that had to be brought in.

Not to say "it can't/won't happen" but haha wow this thread.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Mar 15, 2011)

Why are people equating this to a possible Chernobyl? Or comparing to it? Do some research people. Chernobyl was as bad as it was Because the USSR did not build any containment box around the reactors. Hence, when the reactor melted down, it spewed all of its radioactive material. The plants in Japan, have containment boxes built around them. Given, its still not good that reactor number 2 caught on fire now. And it is leaking radiation at levels hazardous to humans. But it won't be another Chernobyl, unless the containment boxes completely blow up. Then, Well then Japan is just screwed.

Furthermore, Nuclear Plants need to be by sources of water because large amounts of water is required to keep the reactors cool. Look at where all the U.S nuclear plants are located. Most are right next to a large body of water.


Info below taken from CNN:

"The latest incidents, an explosion Tuesday at the plant's No. 2 reactor  and a fire in a cooling pond used for nuclear fuel at the No. 4 reactor,  briefly pushed radiation levels at the plant to about *167 times* the  average annual dose of radiation, according to details released by the  International Atomic Energy Agency."




Mayfurr said:


> An *actual* success for nuclear power plants would have been  the plants automatically shutting down at the time of the 'quake, then  after structural checks being restarted as if nothing had happened. If  the current situation at Fukushima et al is counted as a "huge success"  justifying more nuke plants, I'd hate to see what a _failure_ looks like.


 
"Although the plant's three functioning reactors shut down automatically  when they detected the quake, the tsunami that followed swamped the  diesel generators that provided backup power to the reactor cooling  systems." Taken from CNN.

Hey Mayfurr, the plants did shut down as soon as the quake was detected. The auto shut down did as it was supposed to during a quake. The problem was, the freakin Tsunami.



Oh, and by the way people. Those Nuclear plants in Japan, were built by the U.S. Just an FYI.

Please read.
http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/03/15/japan.nuclear.reactors/index.html?hpt=T1
http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/03/15/japan.disaster/


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 15, 2011)

fuck never mind forget about my post i don't want to be seen even remotely on the same side as rukh (hurr)

though seriously a bunch of you guys are flipping out


----------



## Lobar (Mar 15, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> It makes me sick to my stomach how political groups are mooching this disaster for Climate change legislation, Anti nuclear power.


 
Let's be fair here, nuclear NIMBYism is promoted _at least_ as heavily by coal, oil, and other traditional power lobbyists as it is by misinformed environmental groups.



Fincoffeemug said:


> Nuclear power is good power source, but the waste is hard to dispose safely. Even if you put it deep inside a rock it still has effects on surrounding area and population. Oh how much have i laughed to some propositions about what to do with used material...shooting it to the moon xD


 
As a Nevada resident, I'd personally love to have money coming into my state in exchange for storing spent nuclear fuel in Yucca Mountain.  It's quite possibly the safest place in the world for it, and we desperately need a significant portion of our economy to not be dependent on tourism.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Mar 15, 2011)

Update:
Just saw that the workers of the plant have been evacuated. And the plant is on fire, again...

"The level of radiation at the plant surged to 1,000 millisieverts early  Wednesday before coming down to 800-600 millisieverts. Still, that was  far more than the average. 
Experts say exposure of around 1,000 millisieverts is enough to cause radiation sickness.
                 Earlier officials said 70 percent of fuel rods at one  of the six reactors at the plant were significantly damaged in the  aftermath of Friday's calamitous earthquake and tsunami.
                 News reports said 33 percent of fuel rods were also  damaged at another reactor. Officials had said they would use  helicopters and fire trucks to spray water in a desperate effort to  prevent further radiation leaks and to cool down the reactors."


In other words, looks like the Nuclear Plant is screwed...


----------



## LLiz (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone else here seriously amazed by how well the evacuations of the flood victims are going?
As well as the respect that the Japanese people have for each other?

I've heard stories that there are people queueing for food handouts, they wait in an orderly line, patiently, right next to crates of food and they receive their portion and take it away. Now if that isn't amazing enough. They've also sorted out a recycling system in the evacuation centres. So they're recycling the packaging from their food handouts. 

I know for sure that there is no chance that people would act like that here in Australia. 
Well done Japan for showing us how to maintain civility during a crisis.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2011)

LLiz said:


> Anyone else here seriously amazed by how well the evacuations of the flood victims are going?
> As well as the respect that the Japanese people have for each other?
> 
> I've heard stories that there are people queueing for food handouts, they wait in an orderly line, patiently, right next to crates of food and they receive their portion and take it away. Now if that isn't amazing enough. They've also sorted out a recycling system in the evacuation centres. So they're recycling the packaging from their food handouts.
> ...


 
They're known for being stoic and polite to each other, to a fault.  In Japan the last thing you want to do is look like an asshole.  (Note that I said LOOK LIKE)


----------



## Mayfurr (Mar 16, 2011)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> "Although the plant's three functioning reactors shut down automatically  when they detected the quake, the tsunami that followed swamped the  diesel generators that provided backup power to the reactor cooling  systems." Taken from CNN.
> 
> Hey Mayfurr, the plants did shut down as soon as the quake was detected. The auto shut down did as it was supposed to during a quake. The problem was, the freakin Tsunami.



And yet despite all the backups upon backups upon backups in place, we're STILL looking at significant radiation release and fires in a major nuclear power plant facility from a catastrophic natural event in a country that's no stranger to either earthquakes or tsunamis. And this is _still happening_ close on a WEEK after the initial incident.

The sad fact is that release of radioactive nuclear material into the environment from nuclear power stations is something that should NEVER be allowed to happen - because unlike other forms of pollution (oils spills etc), the effects of prolonged radiation exposure are unknown at best, deadly at worst, AND significantly longer-lived than effects from a dam collapse of a gas/oil fire. At the very least, there needs to be serious rethinking about safety precautions at ALL nuclear plants in light of these events, especially for how to cool reactor fuel after shutdown. 

Right now, I'm struggling to see how nuclear plants can _ever _be cost-effective in their construction (and eventual disposal) with the massive amount of fail-safe layers of protection required for them to operate safely - something that renewable power sources like wind _don't_ have to worry about. And given that the Fukushima events are happening in a plant a significant distance from the quake epicentre, I'd hate to think what might have happened if there had been a nuke plant in Christchurch caught in last month's quake!


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

LLiz said:


> Anyone else here seriously amazed by how well the evacuations of the flood victims are going?
> As well as the respect that the Japanese people have for each other?
> 
> I've heard stories that there are people queueing for food handouts, they wait in an orderly line, patiently, right next to crates of food and they receive their portion and take it away. Now if that isn't amazing enough. They've also sorted out a recycling system in the evacuation centres. So they're recycling the packaging from their food handouts.
> ...


 
Judging by JCFynx's posts about Japan, it's very orderly so I wouldn't be surprised they're acting so well


----------



## Mayfurr (Mar 16, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> It's not explosions and meltdowns ecoists are worried about, it's the radioactive waste. But I don't see this as a problem so long as we develop fusion power quick enough.


 
Fusion power stations have always been thought possible in the next fifty years... for the last fifty years.

Put it this way: I'm not holding my breath waiting.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

All these stupidly ignorant posts about nuclear reactors and engineering are making me cry. Thanks, TDA and Clayton. Stay classy.



Clayton said:


> America should invest in nuclear power. Maybe  then they'll learn how dangerous it is to fuck with that shit instead of  testing it on other countries [Nagasaki, Hiroshima]


 "As of 2008, *Nuclear power in the United States* is provided by 104 (69 pressurized water reactors and 35 boiling water reactors) commercial nuclear power plants licensed to operate, producing a total of 806.2 TWh of electricity, which was 19.6% of the nation's total electric energy consumption in 2008.[1] The United States is the world's largest supplier of commercial nuclear power."


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 16, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> And yet despite all the backups upon backups upon backups in place, we're STILL looking at significant radiation release and fires in a major nuclear power plant facility from a catastrophic natural event in a country that's no stranger to either earthquakes or tsunamis. And this is _still happening_ close on a WEEK after the initial incident.
> 
> The sad fact is that release of radioactive nuclear material into the environment from nuclear power stations is something that should NEVER be allowed to happen - because unlike other forms of pollution (oils spills etc), the effects of prolonged radiation exposure are unknown at best, deadly at worst, AND significantly longer-lived than effects from a dam collapse of a gas/oil fire. At the very least, there needs to be serious rethinking about safety precautions at ALL nuclear plants in light of these events, especially for how to cool reactor fuel after shutdown.



We know quite well how to cool a reactor after shutdown, the problem is trying to cool a reactor after shutdown when a catastrophic disaster systematically wipes out two of your three backup systems and then completely retards your attempts to repair the first and second system after your third system has run out of power because it was not designed to operate solo for so long because the other systems were not projected to suffer such damage in a subsequent manner... and then the system sustains damage in such a way that your last resort failsafe is made useless.

I won't argue with you that people need to rethink the safety of nuclear reactors, in the sense of analyzing where to put them and how to make each backup system fully independent and effective (that is to say any one backup system can handle the task from beginning to end all by itself). Nor will I argue that radioactive materials should ever be released in quantity beyond the bounds of the reactor site.




Mayfurr said:


> Right now, I'm struggling to see how nuclear plants can _ever _be cost-effective in their construction (and eventual disposal) with the massive amount of fail-safe layers of protection required for them to operate safely - something that renewable power sources like wind _don't_ have to worry about. And given that the Fukushima events are happening in a plant a significant distance from the quake epicentre, I'd hate to think what might have happened if there had been a nuke plant in Christchurch caught in last month's quake!



People pay a lot of money for power... so much so that nuclear plants are profitable even with an initial investment in the billions of USD. The moral of this story is pretty simple. Don't build something that cannot have a lapse in containment integrity on the most active tectonic plate border on the planet and then spec it to withstand weaker earthquakes than ones the appear on average once every 7-8 years at said site. I would fault whoever was building this reactor, but the unfortunate reality is that the nuclear industry is treated as a whole, never by parts, and that is because the dangers of nuclear power are far more severe if not controlled properly.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> All these stupidly ignorant posts about nuclear reactors and engineering are making me cry. Thanks, TDA and Clayton. Stay classy.


 No problems
and I didnt know that about the states.. wanna know why?

Because I don't give half a fuck about the United States of America.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

>complain about what the US is doing all the time
>post about how you don't give a fuck about what the US is doing.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> >complain about what the US is doing all the time
> >post about how you don't give a fuck about what the US is doing.


 
I don't study the United States. I criticize when they make an ass of themselves [which is all the time]

Big whoop wanna fight about it


----------



## Xegras (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> >complain about what the US is doing all the time
> >post about how you don't give a fuck about what the US is doing.


 
He is basically the typical American.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

Xegras said:


> He is basically the typical American.


 This is so true :C. Knows about as much, too.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

Xegras said:


> He is basically the typical American.


 
I'm a Canadian. I don't read american history books because I don't care about americans or their shitty country.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 16, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> This is so true :C. Knows about as much, too.


 
Thank god I'm fighting for peopleâ€™s rights to absolute ignorance. :V



Clayton said:


> I'm a Canadian. I don't read american history books because I don't care about americans or their shitty country.


 
Oh well shit even better, haha.

You complain about a country you know nothing about. XD


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I'm a Canadian. I don't read american history books because I don't care about americans or their shitty country.


 Why do you post about America then? 

Why make yourself look like [more of] an ass?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

Xegras said:


> You complain about a country you know nothing about. XD



 I just work with what they give me 



Jashwa said:


> Why do you post about America then?
> 
> Why make yourself look like [more of] an ass?


I like criticizing America because it's shit


----------



## Xegras (Mar 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I just work with what they give me
> 
> 
> I like criticizing America because it's shit


 
Clayton you're adorable, don't let anyone tell you different.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I like criticizing America because it's shit


 You're not even trying anymore, :C


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 16, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Clayton you're adorable, don't let anyone tell you different.


 
You bet your ass I dont. I'm fine as hell.


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 16, 2011)

While we are on the subject of this. Deviantart weeboos have been having a field day with pray for japan pictures. As well as very selfish comments from certain idiots.

http://comments.deviantart.com/1/200514277/1907389819

http://comments.deviantart.com/1/200650350/1909459850

This is giving me a real reason why i stopped watching anime.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 16, 2011)

RTDragon said:


> While we are on the subject of this. Deviantart weeboos have been having a field day with pray for japan pictures. As well as very selfish comments from certain idiots.
> 
> http://comments.deviantart.com/1/200514277/1907389819
> 
> ...


 
Good to know people have their life priorities straight.


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 16, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Good to know people have their life priorities straight.



Yeah......
http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=pray+for+japan


----------



## Blutide (Mar 16, 2011)

.....Did we just take another tragedy and make it about the US again?.... ~top of this page and whatnot, I couldn't bare to read it....its nothing new.~

Anyway, I Hope that this settles soon. My prayers for the Japanese and those that passed away.


***to the idiots, all over the internet thinking about pearl habor.....did you pass history? We bombed them, TWICE for that.....what is happening right now is just sad.
****that was just addressed to all people who are thinking that, not anyone specific here.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 16, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Good to know people have their life priorities straight.


 
Speaking of priorities:

[yt]lX80vWJhtMk[/yt]

bobskunk posted this in another thread but it fits here too



edit: vvvv done: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX80vWJhtMk


----------



## Xegras (Mar 16, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Speaking of priorities:
> 
> [yt]lX80vWJhtMk[/yt]
> 
> bobskunk posted this in another thread but it fits here too


 
I can't see videos. 

Put up a link so I can email it to myself and watch it later.


----------



## LLiz (Mar 17, 2011)

Yesterday several markets took a big plunge, but then they had a rise again today. 
Traders are like a herd of deer, easily startled and flighty. 

I really don't think they know what to do, there isn't a precedent for an earthquake, tsunami and nuclear emergency all at once. 

In the long term this should help a lot of markets, especially Japan's which has very stale recently, it will create lots of jobs and revitalise things.


----------



## Rytes (Mar 17, 2011)

Get your rad suits on, bro


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 17, 2011)

Rytes said:


> Get your rad suits on, bro


 
Lol
And americans were saying "payback for ____" 
paybacks a bitch


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 17, 2011)

Rytes said:


> Get your rad suits on, bro



I wish they wouldn't have used arbitrary units.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 17, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> I wish they wouldn't have used arbitrary units.


 
i dont even know what that means
all I know is:
Move-y colours bad
Canada good


----------



## Xegras (Mar 17, 2011)

Rytes said:


> Get your rad suits on, bro



Dang, makes me happy I'm Afghanistan right now.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 17, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i dont even know what that means
> all I know is:
> Move-y colours bad
> Canada good



You see they wrote .1E+18 Units next to release, and the scale only says 10[sup]x[/sup]-10[sup]x+1[/sup]. That means that graph doesn't have any units, just relative values. So out of that .1E+18 Units released (10[sup]17[/sup]) you only have from 10[sup]-2[/sup]-10[sup]5[/sup] units present in the plume depending on where you look. It mentions units-m[sup]-3[/sup] which means that they are taking a density measurement. Unfortunately, we don't know what they are measuring. I would guess something related to mass, but it could be just about anything.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 17, 2011)

I HIGHLY doubt that anyone in the US should be concerned about this from a pragmatic standpoint.



Xipoid said:


> You see they wrote .1E+18 Units next to release,  and the scale only says 10[sup]x[/sup]-10[sup]x+1[/sup]. That means that  graph doesn't have any units, just relative values. So out of that  .1E+18 Units released (10[sup]17[/sup]) you only have from  10[sup]-2[/sup]-10[sup]5[/sup] units present in the plume depending on  where you look. It mentions units-m[sup]-3[/sup] which means that they  are taking a density measurement. Unfortunately, we don't know what they  are measuring. I would guess something related to mass, but it could be  just about anything.


 It pretty much has to be either a unit of mass or a particle count. Although I'm not sure what units for number of particles would be reasonable with those magnitudes.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 17, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I HIGHLY doubt that anyone in the US should be concerned about this from a pragmatic standpoint.



You talk as if people don't act irrational whenever possibly.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 17, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> It pretty much has to be either a unit of mass or a particle count. Although I'm not sure what units for number of particles would be reasonable with those magnitudes.



Theoretically, it could be mass, number (for particle/number density), activity, or dose. My best guess given a magnitude of 10[sup]17[/sup] would be that it is related to dose or activity. Mass wouldn't make sense because the industry uses CGS and MKS. 10[sup]17[/sup] grams/kilograms is way too high of a number, and I can't see a point in using picograms or something. For activity, it would be Bq or Ci. 10[sup]17[/sup] Bq is pretty bad. 10[sup]17[/sup] Ci is like an apocalypse. Dose wise it is either in mrem or Sv. 10[sup]17[/sup] mrem or Sv is bad news. I'm only talking about the release value at this point.

10[sup]-2[/sup]-10[sup]5[/sup] mrem isn't anything worry about (ARS starts at 10[sup]5[/sup] mrem, and that's just for no to mild symptoms)
10[sup]-2[/sup]-10[sup]5[/sup] Sv goes from mild concern to pretty fucking serious. (1 Sv = 100 rem; 10 Sv will kill you almost 100% of the time even with medical assistance)
10[sup]-2[/sup]-10[sup]5[/sup] Ci is extremely dangerous to even more dangerous. Handheld calibration sources (sealed in small plastic circles) are around 10[sup]-6[/sup] Ci. A few minutes around 1000 Ci could kill you.
10[sup]-2[/sup]-10[sup]5[/sup] Bq is nothing really worth mentioning to about a calibration source. (1 Ci = 3.7x10[sup]10[/sup] Bq)
10[sup]-2[/sup]-10[sup]5[/sup] particles (per m[sup]3[/sup] mind you) is very, very little, but to know the risk you need to apply the pertinent details like the isotope, its radiation type and energy, and the delivery method. (At STP there are 44 moles of air in a cubic meter, a mole is 6.022x10[sup]23[/sup]particles, meaning that worst case scenario of 10[sup]5[/sup] particles/m[sup]3[/sup] is on the order of ~10[sup]-18[/sup] or ~X parts per quintillion).


Keeping in mind these are all for unit*m[sup]-3[/sup].


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not sure we can assume they're using standard units if they're not even smart enough to include their units on the graph. For all we know, it could be something extremely tiny and misleading that they'd be trying to exaggerate or something not conventional.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 17, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I'm not sure we can assume they're using standard units if they're not even smart enough to include their units on the graph. For all we know, it could be something extremely tiny and misleading that they'd be trying to exaggerate or something not conventional.



That is possible, but I wanted to just give you an idea as to the scales we were talking about.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 17, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> That is possible, but I wanted to just give you an idea as to the scales we were talking about.


 Yeah, I knew about the Sv and particle numbers. 

Thanks, though, it was informative. I wonder if anywhere else has something like this with units?

There was that one where they had rads, but that looked like a fox news infographic and not anything scientific.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 17, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Yeah, I knew about the Sv and particle numbers.
> 
> Thanks, though, it was informative. I wonder if anywhere else has something like this with units?
> 
> There was that one where they had rads, but that looked like a fox news infographic and not anything scientific.



They should have put it in Banana Equivalent Dose or BED for short. That would have looked plenty scientific.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 17, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> They should have put it in Banana Equivalent Dose or BED for short. That would have looked plenty scientific.


 BED is the best unit since slugs.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 17, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> You see they wrote .1E+18 Units next to release, and the scale only says 10[sup]x[/sup]-10[sup]x+1[/sup]. That means that graph doesn't have any units, just relative values. So out of that .1E+18 Units released (10[sup]17[/sup]) you only have from 10[sup]-2[/sup]-10[sup]5[/sup] units present in the plume depending on where you look. It mentions units-m[sup]-3[/sup] which means that they are taking a density measurement. Unfortunately, we don't know what they are measuring. I would guess something related to mass, but it could be just about anything.


 
No idea what any of that means


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 17, 2011)

Clayton said:


> No idea what any of that means


 Think of it this way: it's just numbers. It could be pounds, amount of radiation, or relatively anything. They didn't tell us what the numbers were representing.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 17, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Think of it this way: it's just numbers. It could be pounds, amount of radiation, or relatively anything. They didn't tell us what the numbers were representing.


 
turn it into not-nerd-speak
like
"this many numbers will kill you and this many is safe"


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 17, 2011)

Clayton said:


> turn it into not-nerd-speak
> like
> "this many numbers will kill you and this many is safe"


 "we don't know how many numbers is safe because we don't know what the numbers are talking about"


----------



## BRN (Mar 17, 2011)

Imagine plugging a guitar into an amp. We're being told it's set to 11, but we don't actually know how loud 11 is.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 17, 2011)

SIX said:


> Imagine plugging a guitar into an amp. We're being told it's set to 11, but we don't actually know how loud 11 is.


 
Why not just make 10 more radioactive?


----------



## BRN (Mar 17, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Why not just make 10 more radioactive?


 Because for $2,000 I can build a reactor that goes to 12.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 17, 2011)

SIX said:


> Imagine plugging a guitar into an amp. We're being told it's set to 11, but we don't actually know how loud 11 is.


 
THISNIS DANGEROUS!


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 17, 2011)

[yt]5sakN2hSVxA[/yt]
Japan's way to teach children.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 17, 2011)

Clayton said:


> turn it into not-nerd-speak
> like
> "this many numbers will kill you and this many is safe"



Basically it's like:
"I have four coins. How much money do I have?"


----------



## Leon Steelpaw (Mar 18, 2011)

This came across my e-mails earlier today. I don't know if you all want to see before/after shots but here they are.

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...d-after-tsunami.html?hp?src=ISMR_AP_LO_MST_FB


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Mar 18, 2011)

Now Japan is talking about literally burying the Reactors to keep the radiation from leaking.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 18, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Basically it's like:
> "I have four coins. How much money do I have?"


 
..omfg
mystery money
this is dengerous


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Basically it's like:
> "I have four coins. How much money do I have?"


 
Not enough


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Leon Steelpaw said:


> This came across my e-mails earlier today. I don't know if you all want to see before/after shots but here they are.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...d-after-tsunami.html?hp?src=ISMR_AP_LO_MST_FB


 Oh my god...

It's so brown..and barren. 

It's like an apocalyptic wasteland.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Oh my god...
> 
> It's so brown..and barren.
> 
> It's like an apocalyptic wasteland.


 That "brown" is the mud, and sediment from the ocean and uprooting trees


----------



## Riavis (Mar 18, 2011)

The Yakuza has helped deliver over 100 tons of relief supplies including food, diapers and sanitary supplies. Their supply convoys (a 12 hour trip from Tokyo) go through unavoidable irradiated areas, which they've gone through without any protection or potassium iodide.

http://tinyurl.com/5uf5vd9


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> That "brown" is the mud, and sediment from the ocean and uprooting trees


 Yeah. I knew that.

It's just remarkable how different the landscape can look after one event.


----------



## DarkRatel (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm hoping Japan manages to recover from this, being hit by multiple disasters within the space of a month is very terrifying and very destructive, no one should be subjected to all of that.


----------

